# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Wow--I just had my vitamin D levels checked and didn't believe the results!!

## Terry1

They just called me this morning with the results of my blood work.  I was at *16* and should be around *40*, which I'm not quite sure what that means, but the doc just put me on 50,000 units of vitamin D once a week for the next 8 weeks before another check up.  Man--I'm so glad I had my D levels checked because I was wondering why I was tired all of the time and gaining more weight.  Check out this article here.  Have your vitamin D levels checked--I can't stress this enough!!!

https://www.endocrine.org/news-room/...s-than-obesity

----------


## Suzanimal

> They just called me this morning with the results of my blood work.  I was at *16* and should be around *40*, which I'm not quite sure what that means, but the doc just put me on 50,000 units of vitamin D once a week for the next 8 weeks before another check up.  Man--I'm so glad I had my D levels checked because I was wondering why I was tired all of the time and gaining more weight.  Check out this article here.  Have your vitamin D levels checked--I can't stress this enough!!!
> 
> https://www.endocrine.org/news-room/...s-than-obesity


Yep! Mine were very low too. I had mine checked last spring and they were in the teens - I can't remember the exact number. A few days after starting my D I felt much better.

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## Terry1

> Yep! Mine were very low too. I had mine checked last spring and they were in the teens - I can't remember the exact number. A few days after starting my D I felt much better.


That's what I was wanting to know is how long before you started feeling better--thanks.  I was wondering why I had no energy and was struggling to lose some weight even though I was almost starving myself.  Wow--I'm so glad I had that done.  I also had them check my thyroid because I haven't been able to lose weight.  They said my thyroid was healthy, so I ruled that out--but the D levels are way off and low.  I hope this works.  Are you still on the supplement?

----------


## Terry1

> Yeah I tested mine a couple years ago and was just barely above minimum recommended and that was even after having taken 5000mcg/day for years.   I'd wager every single person that doesn't work outside and doesn't supplement is low.
> 
> Note: if you dont want to go see a doctor to have the test done.   you can buy a kit to do at home where you put your blood sample on a card and mail it into a lab for results.   That is what we did; I think it ran me less than 50bucks per test.


How soon before you noticed a difference in how you felt.  I'm curious as to how long before I get my energy level back.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's what I was wanting to know is how long before you started feeling better--thanks.  I was wondering why I had no energy and was struggling to lose some weight even though I was almost starving myself.  Wow--I'm so glad I had that done.  I also had them check my thyroid because I haven't been able to lose weight.  They said my thyroid was healthy, so I ruled that out--but the D levels are way off and low.  I hope this works.  Are you still on the supplement?


Yep. I take 2000 IU's a day and spend a lot of time in the sun with no sunscreen. I don't burn so it's not a problem. As a matter of fact, I'm already really dark. I had to start gardening in my swimsuit because I was getting farmers tan on my legs and arms.

----------


## Terry1

> Yep! Mine were very low too. I had mine checked last spring and they were in the teens - I can't remember the exact number. A few days after starting my D I felt much better.


I can't wait for it start working. 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## Terry1

> Yep. I take 2000 IU's a day and spend a lot of time in the sun with no sunscreen. I don't burn so it's not a problem. As a matter of fact, I'm already really dark. I had to start gardening in my swimsuit because I was getting farmers tan on my legs and arms.


I don't use sunscreen either, I just limit my time in the sun to around twenty minutes and then I go inside for a while.  Wow--I had no idea this is what my problem was.  I have to run to the pharmacy to get the vitamin D the doc called in.

----------


## Terry1

> I can't tell you that as I started taken 5000mcg/day years before I got tested.   Go out and get some sunlight while you are at it.


I love sitting in the sun--no problem there.  Like I said to Suz--I'm really shocked that my level was that low--no wonder I was feeling like crap and couldn't lose the weight.

----------


## Carlybee

If he put you on prescription..just FYI..you can get D3 OTC.  I take 5000 iu a day. Mine was critically low at one time.
It'll take a few weeks. I don't know that it has much to do with weight loss but you should get relief with fatigue and pain.

----------


## donnay

Make sure it is a good D3 (cholecalciferol). I prefer the liquid drops/spray rather than pill form, because the liquid gets into the system quicker.  Also *Vitamin D and K* work great together.  If you want to get the D from the sun it needs to be overhead (12 O'clock high) and sit out in it for about 20 minutes, daily.


http://www.vitacost.com/now-foods-vi...-spray-2-fl-oz


http://www.vitacost.com/now-foods-li...in-d-3-2-fl-oz

Optimum levels of D are 50ng/ml to 80ng/ml.

More info:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...r-cannell.aspx
https://www.vitamindcouncil.org/abou...-and-minerals/
https://www.vitamindcouncil.org/blog...on-vitamin-k2/
https://www.bulletproofexec.com/the-...n-bulletproof/
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...195537131.html

----------


## Terry1

> If he put you on prescription..just FYI..you can get D3 OTC.  I take 5000 iu a day. Mine was critically low at one time.
> It'll take a few weeks. I don't know that it has much to do with weight loss but you should get relief with fatigue and pain.


I can hardly wait till it kicks in and finally starts working.  I knew something was wrong.  I'm surprised that they don't automatically test for a D deficiency when they call for labs seeing how important that is.

----------


## dannno

> If he put you on prescription..just FYI..you can get D3 OTC.  I take 5000 iu a day. Mine was critically low at one time.
> It'll take a few weeks. I don't know that it has much to do with weight loss but you should get relief with fatigue and pain.


Ya I have 5,000 IU that I take a couple or few times a week if i can remember, I'm not sure about the whole 50k IU once per week deal, seems like it would be better to take a daily.

I tested my levels after taking the 5,000 IU fairly regularly and was within range, I think I was over 60 barely. (edit: or maybe it was barely over 40... hard to remember the numbers but I seem to recall the medical establishment recommends either 20+ or 40+ and the health community recommends 40+ or 60+ and I was just over what I found the health community was recommending at that time...)

----------


## Qdog

I feel so dumb around you guys when it comes to health stuff.  I have an RN license too!  I guess it is good to have smart friends? Or is the medical establishment just a fraud? lol

----------


## specsaregood

/.

----------


## Carlybee

This is what I take.

----------


## Carlybee

> I feel so dumb around you guys when it comes to health stuff.  I have an RN license too!  I guess it is good to have smart friends? Or is the medical establishment just a fraud? lol



Pharmaceutical companies are in business to profit so of course they push stuff off on doctors to sell. I prefer to do my own due diligence.

----------


## Carlybee

> I can hardly wait till it kicks in and finally starts working.  I knew something was wrong.  I'm surprised that they don't automatically test for a D deficiency when they call for labs seeing how important that is.



I was having fibromyalgia pain and the bottoms of my feet were hurting when mine was low.

----------


## donnay

*Vitamin D: How Much, And What Are Its Benefits?*

By: Orthomolecular News Service

 Top Vitamin D Papers of 2011
Dosage Recommendations and Clinical Applications

by William B. Grant, Ph.D.

(OMNS April 10, 2012) The biggest vitamin D story in 2011 was the report on dietary reference intakes for calcium and vitamin D from the Institute of Medicine (IOM) [1]. This report was prepared during a two-year process by 14 nutrition experts, with funding from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the National Institutes of Health and Health Canada. The committee reviewed the evidence for beneficial and harmful effects of vitamin D, relying solely on randomized controlled trials (RCTs) of its liking for benefits, and prospective cohort studies for adverse effects. RCTs were considered to have the highest quality, with observational studies of moderate quality and ecological studies of very low quality. However, the case can be made that since solar UVB is the primary source of vitamin D for most people, observational and ecological studies are the most relevant and therefore are of high quality, and in fact, have provided most of the information on the health benefits of vitamin D. However, the committee appeared to have a bias of excluding RCTs on such outcomes as cancer and influenza incidence and effects during pregnancy that were not in line with its eventual recommendations. The only benefit the committee found for vitamin D was for bone health. The committee recommended 600 IU/d vitamin D and a serum 25(OH)D concentration (a precursor to the active form of vitamin D) of 20 ng/ml (50 nmol/l) for those aged 1-70 years, and 800 IU/d for those 71 years or older. One-third of Americans have serum 25(OH)D concentrations below 20 ng/ml. The consensus from a wide variety of studies for the optimal concentration is at least 30 ng/ml and more likely over 40 ng/ml based on observational studies. The committee also noted that some prospective studies found increased risk of some health outcomes for higher serum 25-hydroxyvitamin D [25(OH)D] concentrations. However, such studies are bedeviled by changes in serum 25(OH)D concentration during the follow-up period since only one value from the time of enrollment is used.

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

> I was having fibromyalgia pain and the bottoms of my feet were hurting when mine was low.


Mine too.  Then I went to a medical doctor who told me I had Diabetic neuropathy, even though I wasn't a diabetic. But he said because I have diabetes in my family I was prone to become one.   I went to a Naturopath and he told me it was most likely from of Vitamin D deficiency and put me on mega doses for 3 months.  After 90 days, it disappeared.

----------


## Carlybee

> Mine too.  Then I went to a medical doctor who told me I had Diabetic neuropathy, even though I wasn't a diabetic. But he said because I have diabetes in my family I was prone to become one.   I went to a Naturopath and he told me it was most likely from of Vitamin D deficiency and put me on mega doses for 3 months.  After 90 days, it disappeared.



Yep...some doctors only know what the AMA tells them. I have no thyroid and I just got a lecture today from my doctor about my insistence on using dessicated thyroid instead of synthetic. I finally just told him to go by my symptoms and not what the Sythroid reps tell him.

----------


## donnay

> Yep...some doctors only know what the AMA tells them. I have no thyroid and I just got a lecture today from my doctor about my insistence on using dessicated thyroid instead of synthetic. I finally just told him to go by my symptoms and not what the Sythroid reps tell him.


Yeah, I know.  Another reason why I do not fill out any family history for them anymore...so they don't have a preconceived notion that since some chronic illnesses are in my family that is why I have _____________.  If I wanted someone to *ASS*ume what was wrong with me, I wouldn't have wasted my time and my money. SMH.

----------


## Terry1

> I was having fibromyalgia pain and the bottoms of my feet were hurting when mine was low.


Well the really weird thing is that back in March, I ripped a muscle doing nothing more than lifting a full laundry basket of clothes.  When this happened last month, I literally heard a big *POP* in my arm!  I screamed in pain and dropped the whole basket of clothes on the floor.  The doc said that they couldn't/wouldn't do surgery unless I was really young or an athlete, so I was in an arm sling and couldn't even hold a glass of water in that hand on that arm.  It's all better now, but that was like hell waiting for that to heal for an entire month of trying to use my other arm and hand to do everything with.  My muscles and joints have been screaming at me lately.  So I knew something wasn't right.  My ankles were bothering me too. 

Hopefully--this will resolve some of that--I had no idea that a vitamin D deficiency could cause these kinds of problems.  I've tried to avoid grains and dairy too because I read that those aggravate the joints a lot.

----------


## Carlybee

> Well the really weird thing is that back in March, I ripped a muscle doing nothing more than lifting a full laundry basket of clothes.  When this happened last month, I literally heard a big *POP* in my arm!  I screamed in pain and dropped the whole basket of clothes on the floor.  The doc said that they couldn't/wouldn't do surgery unless I was really young or an athlete, so I was in an arm sling and couldn't even hold a glass of water in that hand on that arm.  It's all better now, but that was like hell waiting for that to heal for an entire month of trying to use my other arm and hand to do everything with.  My muscles and joints have been screaming at me lately.  So I knew something wasn't right.  My ankles were bothering me too. 
> 
> Hopefully--this will resolve some of that--I had no idea that a vitamin D deficiency could cause these kinds of problems.  I've tried to avoid grains and dairy too because I read that those aggravate the joints a lot.



The D3 should help. Make sure you're getting enough C as well..it will help with cellular repair.

----------


## Terry1

> Make sure when you take it; you eat it with something fatty as it is a fat soluble vitamin.  Fat people also need to take more of it than thinner people.


I just got back from the pharmacy and took my first dose with a turkey club and a big glass of water.  I hope this works.

----------


## Terry1

> The D3 should help. Make sure you're getting enough C as well..it will help with cellular repair.


How much C?  Does a regular daily vitamin have enough or should I take a separate dose of C?

----------


## Carlybee

> How much C?  Does a regular daily vitamin have enough or should I take a separate dose of C?


I would take extra or just eat oranges. But you would have to eat quite a few. It's water soluble so it's hard to take too much. Multi doesn't have that much. You can take an extra 1000 mg a day and it won't hurt.

----------


## Terry1

> I would take extra or just eat oranges. But you would have to eat quite a few. It's water soluble so it's hard to take too much. Multi doesn't have that much. You can take an extra 1000 mg a day and it won't hurt.


I'll run back to the pharmacy and get a bottle today and start taking that too then, thanks.

----------


## dannno

Magnesium is also very important, since you are female you are probably taking calcium supplements so it is good to take cal/mag together - magnesium is the mineral your body uses to relax your muscles and magnesium deficiency can lead to lack of energy as well... and testing your blood level for magnesium is useless because your body makes sure your blood has the right level regardless of the amount stored in your cells which is vital for these other functions.

----------


## donnay

> I'll run back to the pharmacy and get a bottle today and start taking that too then, thanks.


Just a word of caution:  Be careful of what vitamins you buy from a drug store...lot of them have fillers and other additives that are not good.  You want a good pharmaceutical-grade supplement--that way you know you are getting the purest and most bioavailable forms.

----------


## Terry1

> Magnesium is also very important, since you are female you are probably taking calcium supplements so it is good to take cal/mag together - magnesium is the mineral your body uses to relax your muscles and magnesium deficiency can lead to lack of energy as well... and testing your blood level for magnesium is useless because your body makes sure your blood has the right level regardless of the amount stored in your cells which is vital for these other functions.


I just read something similar to what you just said here.  A lot of times people think all of their symptoms are caused by the D deficiency when it could be their Magnesium levels too.

----------


## Terry1

> Just a word of caution:  Be careful of what vitamins you buy from a drug store...lot of them have fillers and other additives that are not good.  You want a good pharmaceutical-grade supplement--that way you know you are getting the purest and most bioavailable forms.


I'll make sure to ask the pharmacist because I have no idea which ones to buy otherwise, thanks.

----------


## dannno

Iodine deficiency is really really easy to diagnose, no doctors or blood testing required!!!

Do you have a bottle of iodine lying around to treat cuts or scrapes?

Take a drop and put it on your arm or somewhere and let it dry. You will have an orange splotch on your skin. Set a timer for 6 hours and check the splotch. Still there? Good. Gone or almost completely gone? You're deficient. Apply a drop the next day and repeat, applying the iodine to your skin is replenshing your body's natural supply of iodine so you don't even need to take a supplement. If the splotch still there, set the timer for another 6 hours, for a total of 12 hours. Is it gone? You're deficient. Apply another drop the next day. 

The orange splotch should stay visible for 24 hours, and then you know your iodine levels are good. You can check them again at a later date. Testing helps replenish your iodine levels. Your body absorbs the iodine into the blood faster if it needs it, if not it stays on your skin and 24 hours is a sign that you aren't deficient. You won't take "too much" using this method of ingestion, either.

----------


## amy31416

> I was having fibromyalgia pain and the bottoms of my feet were hurting when mine was low.


Same here. I actually lost weight because I just didn't want to eat anymore...I think that low D caused some depression, and when I get in a funk I have no desire to eat.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

i think all vitamin pills are garbage.. i dont take any of them anymore.. i just eat real food to supplement. for D its Fermented Cod Liver Oil/High Vitamin Butter Oil from greenpastures.org

only place in the world you can get it too... all those CLOs in the store are jake the fakes

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Iodine deficiency is really really easy to diagnose, no doctors or blood testing required!!!
> 
> Do you have a bottle of iodine lying around to treat cuts or scrapes?
> 
> Take a drop and put it on your arm or somewhere and let it dry. You will have an orange splotch on your skin. Set a timer for 6 hours and check the splotch. Still there? Good. Gone or almost completely gone? You're deficient. Apply a drop the next day and repeat, applying the iodine to your skin is replenshing your body's natural supply of iodine so you don't even need to take a supplement. If the splotch still there, set the timer for another 6 hours, for a total of 12 hours. Is it gone? You're deficient. Apply another drop the next day. 
> 
> The orange splotch should stay visible for 24 hours, and then you know your iodine levels are good. You can check them again at a later date. Testing helps replenish your iodine levels. Your body absorbs the iodine into the blood faster if it needs it, if not it stays on your skin and 24 hours is a sign that you aren't deficient. You won't take "too much" using this method of ingestion, either.


im not sure thats a reliable test

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Just a word of caution:  Be careful of what vitamins you buy from a drug store...lot of them have fillers and other additives that are not good.  You want a good pharmaceutical-grade supplement--that way you know you are getting the purest and most bioavailable forms.


only Nature knows what the most bioavailable forms are.

----------


## donnay

> only Nature knows what the most bioavailable forms are.


I am afraid you'll never get the vitamins and minerals you need from your food, today.   




http://www.sunwarrior.com/news/soil-...serious-issue/

----------


## Terry1

I don't know if it's wishful thinking or what, but after that mega dose of D3 yesterday--I didn't actually wake up this morning feeling like I wanted to crawl back into bed.  Can that happen or is it just me?  Definitely in a better mood today and feeling energized.

----------


## donnay

> I don't know if it's wishful thinking or what, but after that mega dose of D3 yesterday--I didn't actually wake up this morning feeling like I wanted to crawl back into bed.  Can that happen or is it just me?  Definitely in a better mood today and feeling energized.


If you were severely deficient, yes.

----------


## Terry1

> If you were severely deficient, yes.



Wow--it's really amazing too.  I'm still in shock at the difference it's made over-night!  This has got to be the first day in I can't remember how long that I actually have this level of energy.  Yeah, my D level was really low.  I think I'll have to get outside and tear up that old concrete and lay some new blocks today! Lol

----------


## dannno

> im not sure thats a reliable test


I am sure that is a reliable test. 

Your body ingests the iodine through your skin and into your blood faster if you are deficient and if you ingest it in approx 24 hours then you are at approx optimal levels. Less means you are deficient. It's also a great way to ingest the iodine if you are deficient.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wow--it's really amazing too.  I'm still in shock at the difference it's made over-night!  This has got to be the first day in I can't remember how long that I actually have this level of energy.  Yeah, my D level was really low.  I think I'll have to get outside and tear up that old concrete and lay some new blocks today! Lol


It made a difference for me that fast.




> I am sure that is a reliable test. 
> 
> Your body ingests the iodine through your skin and into your blood faster if you are deficient and if you ingest it in approx 24 hours then you are at approx optimal levels. Less means you are deficient. It's also a great way to ingest the iodine if you are deficient.


I've heard it works.

----------


## thoughtomator

Is it my imagination or did this somehow pass 40 posts without anyone mentioning that "she wants the D"?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is it my imagination or did this somehow pass 40 posts without anyone mentioning that *"she wants the D"*?


She _needs_ it, Dr said hers was low.

----------


## Terry1

> Is it my imagination or did this somehow pass 40 posts without anyone mentioning that "she wants the D"?


My doctor prescribed this.  No--I'd never take mega doses of anything unless it's prescribed.  I don't take anything unless my doc prescribes it or it's a dietary recommendation.

----------


## catfeathers

> I was having fibromyalgia pain and the bottoms of my feet were hurting when mine was low.


Me too. I have fibromyalgia and my feet have been killing me for several months. They even hurt when I'm not on them sometimes. I have a doctor's appointment soon, I'll be sure and bring this up to him.

----------


## Carlybee

> Me too. I have fibromyalgia and my feet have been killing me for several months. They even hurt when I'm not on them sometimes. I have a doctor's appointment soon, I'll be sure and bring this up to him.


Get your thyroid checked too. Hypothyroidism can also cause aches.

----------


## jj-

> Yeah I tested mine a couple years ago and was just barely above minimum recommended and that was even after having taken 5000mcg/day for years.   I'd wager every single person that doesn't work outside and doesn't supplement is low.


Related to Vitamin D retention:




> Two interesting cases of Mg dependent Vitamin D-resistant rickets appeared in the Lancet in 1974. Two children, one age two and the other age five, presented with classic rickets.* 600,000 IU of Vitamin D daily for ten days* did not result in any improvement in six weeks—in either x-rays or alkaline phosphatase—and the doctors diagnosed Vitamin D-resistant rickets. Almost by accident, serum Mg levels were then obtained, which were low in both children. After the treatment with Mg, the rickets rapidly resolved. Reddy V, Sivakumar B. Magnesium-dependent vitamin-D-resistant rickets. Lancet. 1974 May 18;1(7864):963–5.
> 
> What does that mean? How can one treat rickets with Mg? Remember,* these children took a total of 6 million units*, that's a total of 6,000,000 IU of vitamin D over ten days (it was given as injections so we know the children actually took it). Thus, they had plenty of vitamin D but, in their cases, the vitamin D needed Mg to work.


Also, are you sure you took 5000 mcg daily? 1 mcg is 40 IU, so you were taking 200,000 IU daily? That would be an insanely high amount.

----------


## Carlybee

Started getting some weird tingling on one side of my body. Found out my calcium levels are low. Which I don't understand because I take 3000 mg a day. Doctor wants me to come back in. Ugh.

----------


## jj-

> Started getting some weird tingling on one side of my body. Found out my calcium levels are low. Which I don't understand because I take 3000 mg a day. Doctor wants me to come back in. Ugh.


Magnesium and vitamin D help to absorb and retain calcium. Do you get the RDA for magnesium?

Don't know what other things are related.

----------


## Carlybee

> Magnesium and vitamin D help to absorb and retain calcium. Do you get the RDA for magnesium?
> 
> Don't know what other things are related.



I take vitamin D..probably should take more magnesium.

----------


## donnay

> I take vitamin D..probably should take more magnesium.


This is what I use:  http://www.nutrabio.com/product/23105/

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, I've been reading about magnesium and I'm wondering if anyone uses the flakes?

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Carlybee

> This is what I use:  http://www.nutrabio.com/product/23105/



Because of my parathyroids being removed, my mineral uptake is screwed up. Literally if I don't get the calcium right, I could die. I don't trust doctors to know how much I should take up anything..it's frustrating. I don't know how much magnesium to take or how it interacts with the calcium or even why my calcium is registering low. If I get too much I could be in trouble too.

----------


## donnay

> Because of my parathyroids being removed, my mineral uptake is screwed up. Literally if I don't get the calcium right, I could die. I don't trust doctors to know how much I should take up anything..it's frustrating. I don't know how much magnesium to take or how it interacts with the calcium or even why my calcium is registering low. If I get too much I could be in trouble too.


Did you have your Vitamin D levels checked?  If so, what was the numbers?

Here is some information to look at:




> Severe magnesium deficiency can result in low levels of calcium in the blood (hypocalcemia). Magnesium deficiency is also associated with low levels of potassium in the blood (hypokalemia). Magnesium levels drop at night, leading to poor REM (Rapid Eye Movement) sleep cycles and unrefreshed sleep. Headaches, blurred vision, mouth ulcers, fatigue and anxiety are also early signs of depletion.


http://drsircus.com/medicine/magnesi...toms-diagnosis




> Calcium and magnesium help many metabolic processes function correctly. Calcium and magnesium must be present together in sufficient quantities, or the body can’t use either. The optimal ratio is 3 parts calcium to 1 part magnesium. Never supplement calcium without also supplementing magnesium, because if you do so, the body will actually use its stored Mg to try and process the supplemented Ca, the end result of which is that the body actually depletes its stored calcium reserves because the Mg holding it in place was taken away trying to process the supplemented Calcium. If you think about it, all the extra calcium added to foods and drinks these days only results in us having lower calcium levels overall – due to the Mg not being supplemented… not good, not good at all! So, if you supplement Ca, make sure to supplement 1/3 as much Mg at the same time. 1000 mg of Ca needs 334 mgs of Mg; 1500 mgs of Ca needs 500 mgs of Mg.


http://healingdeva.com/alternative-t...ase-disorders/

Viactiv Calcium +D
http://www.amazon.com/Viactiv-Calciu.../dp/B00477IVDK

How to Get Your Vitamin D Within to Healthy Ranges
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...hy-ranges.aspx

Calcium And Heart Attack Alert: My Take
http://saveourbones.com/calcium-heart-attack/

Why I Hate Calcium
http://drcarolyndean.com/2010/05/why-i-hate-calcium/

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I am afraid you'll never get the vitamins and minerals you need from your food, today.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sunwarrior.com/news/soil-...serious-issue/


this is why people have to eat things from the ocean.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I am sure that is a reliable test. 
> 
> Your body ingests the iodine through your skin and into your blood faster if you are deficient and if you ingest it in approx 24 hours then you are at approx optimal levels. Less means you are deficient. It's also a great way to ingest the iodine if you are deficient.


There are alot of people who feel that test is unreliable.. especially the iodine doctors.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

dupe

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Started getting some weird tingling on one side of my body. Found out my calcium levels are low. Which I don't understand because I take 3000 mg a day. Doctor wants me to come back in. Ugh.


That synthetic stuff is only good if your body can absorb it.... and most of the time these things pass through the body without being absorbed for different reasons. Go find some grassfed raw milk and dairy products or eat some sardines with the bones.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I take vitamin D..probably should take more magnesium.


eat some dark chocolate!

----------


## Suzanimal

> eat some dark chocolate!


 
+rep for common sense advice everyone can follow.

----------


## Carlybee

> Did you have your Vitamin D levels checked?  If so, what was the numbers?
> 
> Here is some information to look at:
> 
> 
> http://drsircus.com/medicine/magnesi...toms-diagnosis
> 
> 
> http://healingdeva.com/alternative-t...ase-disorders/
> ...



Vit D is good.. I take 5000 iu sublingually daily. Not sure about potassium. I'm guessing he wants to run some more tests. Usually when my calcium is low I can tell because my mouth starts tingling. It's common for those who've had parathyroids removed..my thyroid was removed too so it messes with my mineral levels as well. I'm thinking I may have some malabsorption issues.

----------


## Carlybee

> That synthetic stuff is only good if your body can absorb it.... and most of the time these things pass through the body without being absorbed for different reasons. Go find some grassfed raw milk and dairy products or eat some sardines with the bones.


Ick on the sardines...I think you're right about the absorption.

----------


## donnay

> Vit D is good.. I take 5000 iu sublingually daily. Not sure about potassium. I'm guessing he wants to run some more tests. Usually when my calcium is low I can tell because my mouth starts tingling. It's common for those who've had parathyroids removed..my thyroid was removed too so it messes with my mineral levels as well. I'm thinking I may have some malabsorption issues.


A Review of Mineral Absorption with Special Consideration of Chelation as a Method to Improve Bioavailability of Mineral Supplements
http://www.integrativepractitioner.c...ektid6418.aspx


Enzyme issues?




> Enzymes: Another Tool to Enhance Nutrient Absorption
> 
>     Enzymes are composed of amino acids and are secreted by your body to help catalyze functions that would normally not occur at physiological temperatures. They literally make magic happen and are absolutely vital to your life.
> 
>     More than 3,000 different enzymes have been identified, and some experts believe there may be another 50,000 we have yet to discover. Each enzyme has a different function—like 3,000 specialized keys cut to fit 3,000 different locks. In this analogy, the locks are biochemical reactions, which include not only energy production and absorption of oxygen, but getting nutrients into your cells.
> 
>     Chronic malabsorption can lead to a variety of illnesses. Think about it—if your body doesn't have the basic nutritional building blocks it needs, your health and ability to recover from illness will be compromised. Enzyme deficiency results in poor digestion and poor nutrient absorption. This creates a variety of gastrointestinal symptoms, including:
> 
>         Constipation
> ...


http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...ated-fats.aspx

----------


## loveshiscountry

> She _needs_ it, Dr said hers was low.





> My doctor prescribed this.  No--I'd never take mega doses of anything unless it's prescribed.  I don't take anything unless my doc prescribes it or it's a dietary recommendation.


 I believe the poster means _"she wants the D"_ as in Mr Happy. Not the vitamin.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just ordered some Magnesium Flakes and I'm going to make magesium oil out of it and spray it on the bottom of my feet every night.

Here's how to make it out of Magnesium flakes.
There's also a recipe of magnesium lotion but it seems like a hassle and I like just using the coconut oil.




> To make a batch of Double Strength Magnesium Oil (which is what we use), bring 1/2 Cup of distilled water to a boil in a small sauce pan and remove from heat. Then add 1 heaping Cup of Magnesium Chloride Flakes. Stir until the flakes have dissolved. Now you have your Magnesium oil.
> 
> http://www.devotionalfamily.com/how-...nesium-lotion/

----------


## jj-

> I just ordered some Magnesium Flakes and I'm going to make magesium oil out of it and spray it on the bottom of my feet every night.
> 
> Here's how to make it out of Magnesium flakes.
> There's also a recipe of magnesium lotion but it seems like a hassle and I like just using the coconut oil.


Please report your experiences! I think the magnesium oil can cause some sting or itching (you can read more online), don't know about the foot bath.

----------


## donnay

> I just ordered some Magnesium Flakes and I'm going to make magesium oil out of it and spray it on the bottom of my feet every night.
> 
> Here's how to make it out of Magnesium flakes.
> There's also a recipe of magnesium lotion but it seems like a hassle and I like just using the coconut oil.



I have been using this...


http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Minera...A986A8JDEF09S1


...for a couple of years now and I spray it on the bottom of my feet after a shower.

Please let me know how it comes out, I would like to give it a try.

----------


## dannno

It's always important to remember that just because you are Vitamin X (or mineral X, or calcium) deficient doesn't mean you aren't getting enough Vitamin X, mineral X or calcium..

It could mean you are getting the wrong kind that doesn't absorb well, or it could be that your body isn't able to absorb the kind that would normally absorb well into your system because you are deficient in some other vitamin, mineral or enzyme. 

You learn this very quickly as a gardener.. I remember sometimes my cannabis plants would appear to be deficient in some mineral or nitrogen or something and so I would add in that mineral without realizing that the soil pH and the availability or abundance of other elements could be blocking it. 

Calcium should always be taken with magnesium, and magnesium likes Vitamin K and Vitamin K2. My strategy is always to try to get foods that have these things and also supplement lightly. Maybe every 2-3 days take the supplement and eat well as often as possible.

Fermented foods like real saurkrat, kimchi and kombucha (drink) are one type of enzyme that will aid in nutrient absorption, and live yogurt cultures are a second. It's always good to start with a healthy gut.

----------


## dannno

> Please report your experiences! I think the magnesium oil can cause some sting or itching (you can read more online), don't know about the foot bath.


Ya my magnesium oil is itchy..

----------


## Suzanimal

This person suggests epsom salt spray instead of magnesium oil.




> How To Make Magnesium Oil Spray Painless
> 
> ...
> 
> The error has also been amply demonstrated by peer reviewed research studying transdermal uptake of volunteers soaked in Epsom salt baths. Magnesium is one of the hardest essential minerals to keep topped up in our bodies. This is because they do not store excess.
> 
> In the experiment all but a few of the subjects showed an increase in blood levels of magnesium after the first bath. And it is true they all showed an increase in concentrations in their urine. It is interesting to note that the few who didn’t show an increase in their blood had a correspondingly larger increase in their urine.
> 
> It is also very telling to note that after soaking regularly for seven days the subjects who had gained a significant increase in their blood levels had levels in their urine close to normal. The researchers concluded that all of the subjects demonstrated that the magnesium crossed the skin barrier.
> ...


http://culinarytidbits.com/how-to-ma...pray-painless/

----------


## jj-

> This person suggests epsom salt spray instead of magnesium oil.


As someone who used both, I believe that the claim that epsom salt has a shorter effect is correct.

I haven't heard that the itchiness occurs in a foot bath with dissolved flakes, although I haven't tried it (I use orally from a powder).

----------


## jj-

By the way, for those interested in getting magnesium from foods, the easiest way is consuming a high magnesium coconut water (though probably not the least expensive way).

Not every coconut water is high in magnesium, so one should check the label and look at the magnesium content. Examples of good brands are cocozia and purity.

For comparison purposes, 1 glass of coconut water gives you the magnesium found in 2 and a half glasses of orange juice (which already is one of the best sources).

----------


## Mach

Skipped ahead and no biggie, but as far as I remember, vitamin D does not come from the sun, the sun just gives your body what is needed to generate the vitamin D naturally.

----------

